# Welcome to our newest foster girl



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh and she doesn't have a name... Was named "Loretta Lynn" and I don't hate Loretta but it can be a mouthful. She is very tomboyish. Help!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's adorable, sounds like she's going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Maybe I missed something...what happened to Eileen? Did she get a home?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My girl is a real tomboy, I wished I'd named her Stevie, more so after Stevie Nicks though.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*

ASHLEY

She is just adorable!! Do you have an idea for a name? What about Lulu?


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> ASHLEY
> 
> She is just adorable!! Do you have an idea for a name? What about Lulu?


That's funny. I thought Lulu when I first saw the pictures.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

I LOVE lulu!! Or Lucy... but I am loving Lulu. What a cutie!!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks guys, yes, Eileen found a home. I'm terrible about updating! And I like lulu  was also considering Oakley after Annie Oakley. Can't do Stevie bc my DH is Steven 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I was thinking Annie Oakley too...famous tomboy! She is a doll...I can see why you might be afraid if becoming a foster failure..those eyes...


----------



## bentleybca123 (Aug 14, 2014)

Since she jumps high, how about the name Kanga, as in kangaroo? One of my relatives had named their dog Kanga and I just loved the name since!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ashleylp said:


> Thanks guys, yes, Eileen found a home. I'm terrible about updating! And I like lulu  was also considering Oakley after Annie Oakley. Can't do Stevie bc my DH is Steven
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oops, you're right, that wouldn't be good. Did I miss something, did you and Steven get married?

Annie Oakley would be fitting for her, she's really adorable.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Carolina mom, no we didn't! lol. soon. But we have been together eight years so I just call him husband for most things now. It's so hard to put into words... Boyfriend doesn't sound serious enough for an 8 year relationship. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Check out this video of little Oakley. she is large for her age but I wonder if she is part spaniel? Really hard for me to tell. She is very much like Remy was at her age in her body but something about her face leads me to believe she isn't all retriever...

http://youtu.be/UxOYOvjH08o 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Cutie!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Not spaniel. Awfully setter like in muzzle and ear set.


Max


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oakley*

Oakley sure is a BEAUTIFUL GIRL!!
WOW!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ashleylp said:


> Carolina mom, no we didn't! lol. soon. But we have been together eight years so I just call him husband for most things now. It's so hard to put into words... Boyfriend doesn't sound serious enough for an 8 year relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree, I felt bad in case I had missed your announcement. I don't always get back into threads for updates as often as I'd like.

Love these new pictures and the video, she's really adorable.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I really appreciate the fact that you even knew that we weren't married -- that says a lot about this forum. So great to see that people do still care. Steven and I have lived together, joined financially, etc. I am not one of the big-wedding type of people so we have gone back and forth on what to do. I think we have decided on a small family-only wedding ceremony and then a huge party a week or so later to celebrate our marriage. That way we can stay casual, hopefully have the dogs around, and really enjoy our day. So many of my married friends say that their weddings were nothing but stress. I think a casual party is a good way to alleviate that. We have a great friend who is a caterer that has graciously offered to cater for the cost of food and will make everyone at the gathering very fat and happy, and my sister is so into music that she could make a few playlists that will be perfect for the occasion.  Now just to pick a day...


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I know I could start marketing little Oakley and have her adopted out very quickly but I am hesitant to do so. She is remarkably smart and really enjoys fetch and tug. I always say that I am keeping my eyes open for the right dog to come into my life to join our family but I am busy enough between the business and training my two. I've been working hard on a competition heel with Caira and have the international competition for disc dogs with her this month. I'm going to attend my first rally competition (to watch, not compete) because I think that either her or Remy would be great in that area. My hunt club has gotten pretty active again and I've been slacking for the past year, but I am really aching to go back and start doing that with Remy again because that is what he loves. Logically, I know that if I were to add in a third dog something would have to give, and I have two perfect competition dogs already so no need for a new pup. I'm sure I'll know when the "right" one comes along -- just struggling to let go of this little girl! Certain fosters really tug at my heart.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

ashleylp said:


> I know I could start marketing little Oakley and have her adopted out very quickly but I am hesitant to do so. She is remarkably smart and really enjoys fetch and tug. I always say that I am keeping my eyes open for the right dog to come into my life to join our family but I am busy enough between the business and training my two. I've been working hard on a competition heel with Caira and have the international competition for disc dogs with her this month. I'm going to attend my first rally competition (to watch, not compete) because I think that either her or Remy would be great in that area. My hunt club has gotten pretty active again and I've been slacking for the past year, but I am really aching to go back and start doing that with Remy again because that is what he loves. Logically, I know that if I were to add in a third dog something would have to give, and I have two perfect competition dogs already so no need for a new pup. I'm sure I'll know when the "right" one comes along -- just struggling to let go of this little girl! Certain fosters really tug at my heart.


I dunno maybe she IS the right one....she looks pretty perfect for the types of things you like to do with your dogs. She looks spring-loaded on her feet--I bet she could do all sorts of things. And that face... You are right, though, if you start marketing her, someone will snatch her up. So maybe think a little more?...she looks like a gem.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

she is seriously gorgeous!


----------

